# Wohnsitz umschreiben wg Fischerprüfung



## frogile (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich frage im Auftrag eines Freundes, der gerne die Fischerprüfung machen würde, allerdings nicht erst im Herbst 09 sondern so früh wie möglich (in BaWü gibt es Prüfungen immer nur im Herbst).

Im BaWü gibt es ja auch keine (falls doch bitte mir melden) "Wochenendkurse" wie in anderen Bundesländern, u.a. NRW!

Nun stellt sich die Überlegung, da der Freund im Grenzgebiet wohnt, ob er sich für eine Woche den Wohnsitz umschreiben lässt und die Prüfung in NRW (wo man sie quasi ganzjährlich machen kann) abschliesst.

Grundsätzlich ist hier die Frage ob das überhaupt legal ist!?!

Ich habe auch gehört, dass man einen Antrag stellen kann, dass man die Prüfung in einem anderen Bundesland abschließen kann. Weiss da jemand was genaueres?

Danke im Vorraus

Froggy


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wohnsitz umschreiben wg Fischerprüfung*

also wochenendkurse gibt es hier in bawü auch, allerdings auch erst wieder im herbst soweit ich weiss!


----------



## Toni_1962 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Wohnsitz umschreiben wg Fischerprüfung*

Hat denn dein Freund überhaupt in dem anderen Bundesland einen festen Wohnsitz?


----------



## frogile (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wohnsitz umschreiben wg Fischerprüfung*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Hat denn dein Freund überhaupt in dem anderen Bundesland einen festen Wohnsitz?



Nein drum würde er sich ja gern ummelden um dann für den Kurs und Prüfungszeit in dem anderen Bundesland bei seiner Freundin zu wohnen.


----------



## Krabbenfänger (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wohnsitz umschreiben wg Fischerprüfung*



frogile schrieb:


> Nein drum würde er sich ja gern ummelden um dann für den Kurs und Prüfungszeit in dem anderen Bundesland bei seiner Freundin zu wohnen.


Dann soll er das doch so machen,ist doch kein Problem wenn er da sogar ne Adresse hat wo er sich ummelden kann.


----------



## frogile (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wohnsitz umschreiben wg Fischerprüfung*

Jo aber ist das erlaubt?^^


----------



## Krabbenfänger (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wohnsitz umschreiben wg Fischerprüfung*



frogile schrieb:


> Jo aber ist das erlaubt?^^


Das ist doch völlig egal,wer soll denn was dagegen machen?
Dein Kumpel soll die Prüfung in NRW machen und auch dort den Schein ausstellen lassen,erst danach meldet er sich wieder um.


----------



## gufipanscher (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wohnsitz umschreiben wg Fischerprüfung*

eigentlich ist das gar keine dumme idee.....
aber angesichts der tatsache, dass er sich bei der freundin melden muss ist es natürlich ein absolutes "no go"!
gibts da niemand anderen? einen kumpel oder so!?

das sollte er sich auf jedenfall schwer überlegen #d


----------



## frogile (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wohnsitz umschreiben wg Fischerprüfung*

*g* wieso das?


----------



## seebarsch (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Wohnsitz umschreiben wg Fischerprüfung*

Hallo
Vieleicht hilft dir diese Seite, http://www.portal-fischerei.de/index.php?id=1171 dort findest du die Fischerprüfungsordnung-GV.NRW.1998 als pdf oder Rechtsvorschriften anderer Bundesländer über fragen der Fischerei.

Fischereiprüfung/Vorbereitungslehrgänge im Kreis Recklinghausen, http://www.kreis-re.de/default.asp?asp=showschlagw&zae=342.

Fischereischeine im Kreis Recklinghausen
http://www.kreis-re.de/default.asp?asp=showschlagw&zae=685.

Vorbereitungslehrgang des ASV "Früh auf" 1934 e.V. Castrop-Rauxel, http://www.asv-frueh-auf.de/pages/vorlage1pag.html

Gruß Seebarsch


----------

